# How do I clean this pen?



## carlor (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I have a pen that I made and it is finished with Turner's Polish sold by Lee Valley. It's a shellac-based lacquer. Well, my wife "borrowed" it and managed to get caramel sauce all over it (it was in the bottom of her purse).

Any idea how I can get the sticky sauce off the pen without ruining the finish?

Thanks,

Carlo.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 20, 2008)

Shouldn't caramel come off with a rag soaked in hot water and wrung out real good? I'd try that first.


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree, hot water should do the trick.  Out of curiosity, why was the caramel in the botton of the puse to begin with??


----------



## carlor (Nov 20, 2008)

What? Doesn't EVERY woman keep caramel in the bottom of their purses? (I knew this question would come up.)

We went out for breakfast the other day and with the packets of jam and peanut butter there was a packet of caramel (sort of like the little syrup containers you get). My wife likes caramel and we'd never seen that before so she grabbed one and promptly forgot about it... until she reached for something and it came out sticky. I thought she was going to cry when she realized my good pen was also covered.

So, hot water won't affect the finish on the pen?


Thanks for your help,

Carlo.


----------



## Skye (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## JimB (Nov 20, 2008)

Skye - I was going to type "lick it off" but it now seems pointless after seeing your response.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Skye----------I needed that after a hard day in the shop.


----------



## Skye (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, there's a ton of funny cat pics on the web. For instance:


----------



## amosfella (Nov 20, 2008)

If all else fails, there is sandblasting.
Remember if you try and fail, destroy all evidence you tried.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 21, 2008)

*PEN CLEANER*


----------



## el_d (Nov 21, 2008)

Try rubbing popcorn on it......


----------



## chriselle (Nov 21, 2008)

What's that old song???    

Lolipop..lolipop......o......loli...loli.pop..x2:biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Nov 21, 2008)

Shellac is fairly resistant to water, but do not use a soak treatment.   The vulnerability will be on the ends of the turnings where you may have open endgrain.  

Think about disassembly, cleaning, and reassembly.

The good thing about shellac finishes is that wiping down with mineral spirits to remove the wax prepares the surface for a new wiping of the turners finish.

I use shellac a lot as a sealer and find it easy to work with.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 21, 2008)

carlor said:


> So, hot water won't affect the finish on the pen?


As long as you wring out the rag so it's just damp and dry the pen immediately after getting the goo off, you should be fine.


----------



## crogers (Nov 22, 2008)

Not often can I get my 4 year old interested in a pen turning forum, but this thread was a hit!


----------



## RONB (Nov 24, 2008)

I use caramel sauce remover. I thought everyone has some of that.I've been married to long!


----------



## Skye (Dec 2, 2008)

^  I don't want to know your honeymoon details!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2008)

"I don't want to know your honeymoon details"!
Oh that one was to good! ROFLMAO!

Don't get me started on the animal saying pics, I will never come back.
My favorite is the "I made you a cookie...but i eated it".


----------



## Skye (Dec 2, 2008)

Man, we need a whole thread devoted to the cat pics. Love them!


----------

